

BBC developing iTunes clone to sell television programming - dazbradbury
http://www.digitaltrends.com/web/bbc-developing-itunes-clone-to-sell-television-programming/

======
negw
Unbelievable, after a decade some people still don't know how to distribute
content. Did they understand iTunes isn't only a software? Total waste.

